

Speed Dating in the 19th Century - juanplusjuan
http://www.npr.org/blogs/theprotojournalist/2014/12/15/370323910/speed-dating-in-the-19th-century

======
MichaelCrawford
My mother was a "Tri-Delt" (Delta Delta Delta) sorority girl at the University
of Idaho from 1958 to 1962 or so.

While they were permitted to have male visitors in the sorority house, the men
could only visit them in the parlor. If the women wanted to sit on a man's
lap, he had to place a folded newspaper on top of it.

